# little steaks on the Yabba Dabba Grill



## wittdog (May 10, 2007)

After my jury duty today I think the question that got me disqualified was â€œCan you objectively discuss the use of foilâ€


----------



## Diva Q (May 10, 2007)

great looking steak.


----------



## Unity (May 10, 2007)

In the second pic it looks like you're grilling a corsage.   

--John  8)
(The steaks look terrific!   )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Yabba Dabba Grill even makes me look small



 :? 

Great looking food there Dave.


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2007)

They did have edible flowers at the store  
First time I've seen them...I am familar with the edible undies..but they taste like $&*!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 10, 2007)

Looking good wittdog.  I thinks I will have a steak this week.


----------



## Wittdogs B (May 10, 2007)

I have to say everything was wonderful!  the steaks were like butta, and the grilled asperagus tasted great.  

(About 50 more meals like this and he will have worked off the RK   )


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2007)

Except for the edible corsage  
Looked great Doggy Dog


----------



## Griff (May 10, 2007)

The steaks look great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 10, 2007)

Great looking dinner Dave. BTW, the grill doesn't make you look smaller!


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2007)

Dude............is this you??


----------



## Unity (May 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Dude............is this you??


The computer makes him look small.  :P 

--John  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> After my jury duty today I think the question that got me disqualified was â€œCan you objectively discuss the use of foilâ€


----------



## The Missing Link (May 10, 2007)

very nice dog. I'm going to have to get me one.


----------



## john a (May 11, 2007)

Yep, those are some fine looking steaks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 11, 2007)

Boy I like steaks, That looks some fine Dave


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 11, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Yabba Dabba Grill even makes me look small



Your wife told you that..............didn't she?


----------

